# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Slection d'un dossier  travers un bouton parcourir

## Fused

Bonjour !

J'ai pas mal cherch sur internet comment faire a mais la plupart du temps les messages sont sans rponses.

Dans l'absolu, j'aurai besoin d'un :
<input type = "folder" />

Ce qui n'existe videmment pas pour nous simplifier la vie.

Mon projet est en JEE donc si il y a une solution JSP ou javascript ou compatible, je prends !

J'ai test des solutions avec Active X mais a ne passe pas dans du JSP apparemment.

Merci pour vos ides !

----------


## tchize_

que ce soit jps/javascript/ajax, la notion de "folder" en http n'existe pas, et je me demande d'ailleurs ce que tu veux que le client t'envoier? Le nom d'un dossier? tout le contenu d'un dossier?

----------


## link256

Que veux-tu faire excatement ?

lister le contenue du rpertoire ?
uploader le rpertoire ainsi que son contenu ?

----------


## Fused

Pour faire simple, mon application va tlcharger des documents, et je veux que l'utilisateur puisse choisir le dossier de destination.

Pour que a soit plus pratique pour lui au lieu de taper lui mme le chemin de destination dans un champ texte.

----------


## tchize_

> Pour faire simple, mon application va tlcharger des documents, et je veux que l'utilisateur puisse choisir le dossier de destination.


Pour choisir un dossier sur le serveur, tu va devoir fournir une srie de page prsentant l'infrastructure du cot serveur. Ce n'est pas trs prudent, et je ne suis pas sur que ce soit plus facile pour l'utilisateur :p De toutes facon, faudra cot une srie de page permettant de naviguer sur la hierarchie du serveur, tu pourra pas faire ca cot client.

----------


## Fused

Quand je dis tlcharger des documents, je veux dire sur le disque local de l'utilisateur, donc pour la scurit, je n'envoie que l'adresse locale de destination au serveur.

Un peu comme quand on enregistrer un fichier sous  partir d'internet, sauf que l on retourne seulement l'emplacement et le tlchargement se fera plus tard.

Et je prends en compte que l'usager  pleinement confiance en l'application et en ce qu'elle va tlcharger (pour info, ce sont des documents HTML et XML).

----------


## link256

je suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment ralisable

soit l'utilisateur utilise l'application et  la fin tu lui proposes d'enregistrer le fichier et la choisi son rpertorie de destination.

ou si ton application est dispatche en 2 avec une partie client lourd install sur la machine utilisateur ou la tu pourras prcis un rpertoire par dfaut (voir un rpertoire spcifi par l'utilisateur) puis communiquer avec ton application cot serveur.

de plus il me semble qu'un imput file selon les navigateurs ne te renvoie pas la mme chose un l'arborescence du disque dure jusqu'au fichier l'autre uniquement le fichier.

note : espre ne pas avoir dit trop de connerie  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

et comment l'application (qui est donc distante) va arriver  poster des trucs dans ce rpertoire?? Si c'est un exploration locale, de toutes facons, autant faire une petite applet java avec un filechooser. Celle-ci n'aura qu' mettre  jour un champ du formulaire de la page. Voir la documentation sur comment intragire avec la page web depuis une applet.

----------


## link256

> et comment l'application (qui est donc distante) va arriver  poster des trucs dans ce rpertoire


transfert fichier serveur vers application local qui enregistrerais le document dans le rpertoire dsir ? non


mais la solution de tchize_ de passer par un applet semble plus simple ^^

----------


## tchize_

> transfert fichier serveur vers application local qui enregistrerais le document dans le rpertoire dsir ? non


tu nous parle de html il me semble, y a donc pas l d'application locale ^^

----------

